# Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau



## Schutenpiet (24. Januar 2009)

#h
Dann also los:
Nächster Trainingstermin am 15.03.2009 um 14:30
  Treffpunkt: Bürgerpark Groß Grönau !!!! :m
Bitte um Meldungen.. natürlich sind auch Neulinge ohne Ausrüstung willkommen, oder Zuschauer. Für Kiddies ist ein nagelneuer Spielplatz vorhanden.
Liste: *Marco
        Piet*


----------



## Jan72 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Komme aus Scharbeutz, vielleicht könnte man sich in der Mitte irgendwotreffen?
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Wurfanfänger |uhoh: wie mich??

Grüße Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ Jan: Der Ort steht eigentlich nicht zur freien Auswahl, sondern eher, wer Lust hat, mitzumachen, und wann man das ansetzen will.Ich habe bereits drei Teilnehmer aus der näheren Umgebung, die Interesse haben. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn da noch ein paar Leutz dazu kommen.

Piet


----------



## macmarco (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Also ich bin auch dafür!!!!!#6


----------



## Jan72 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ort nicht zur freien Auswahl? Ich dachte nur, man könnte sich ja vielleicht, unter Umständen, wenn es nicht zu viel Mühe macht, auch an unterschiedlichen Orten treffen? 
Wo würdet ihr denn werfen wollen? Wiese, Sportplatz, am Wasser, Garten, Halle,|kopfkrat?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Vorschläge für Tag und Zeit? Ich bin da flexibel(außer Dienstag).

Jan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hi Piet,

was es terminlich past bin ich gerne mit von der Partie.
Wo soll es denn stattfinden?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Jan72 schrieb:


> Komme aus Scharbeutz,



Moin, super Idee #6 , wenn es zeitlich past bin ich dabei.
Schwebte mir auch schon mal vor, sollten aber nicht nur werfen, vieleicht gleich im vorraus planen, dass man auch mal zusammensitzt und Fliegen bindet, Vorfächer ausprobieren usw.
Dafür sollte dann ja auch Platz sein ( Kneipe mit Clubraum oder so)
Und Jan, ich wohne zwischen Ahrensbök und Scharbeutz, wir können dann auch `ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen.

Gruß Jan, na..... wenn zwei jan`s da sind verabschiede ich mich mal mit
Gruß Jan - Henrik


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Wir haben hier in Groß Grönau einen schönen Bürgerpark, der sich dazu eignet. es gibt dort auch eine Unterstellmöglichkeit, für den Fall, dass es mal pladdert.
Das mit dem Tüdeln kann man ja daraus entstehen lassen, aber ich habe es bewußt als Wurftraining angedacht, weil man mit mehreren Leutz eher die eigenen Fehler bemerkt.
Wenn man gleich zuviel will, dann wird dat meistens nix.
Lasst uns doch erst mal den ersten Termin raussuchen.
Ich denke da an einen frühen Sonntag nachmittag, und sobald es länger hell ist, könnte man das auch am abend stattfinden lassen.
Wie wär´s denn am 01.02.???

Piet


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in Groß Grönau einen schönen Bürgerpark, der sich dazu eignet.



Moin Piet,
ich weis, so was ins Leben zu rufen ist schwierig und nun komm ich gleich mit dem ersten Mißtrauen (Tschuldige), aber eine Bürgerpark? Spazeiergänger und Hunde bzw. Hundhaufen ( Hab selber ein, kein Hundehasser) usw. Habt Ihr keinen Sportplatz bzw Bolzplatz für so eine Geschichte?
Gruß Jan


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Moin ,
supie Idee Peterle . Komme gerne vorbei wenn es klappt |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Belly_gaga (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ja klar das ist doch mal was feines gern dabei gruß an alle:vik:


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Micha,
siehste so kommen wir dann doch nochmal zusammen. Zwar nur zum Trockenangeln, das gelernte will dann ja aber mal auch umgestzt werden.
Komt Claudie auch mit? Grüß schön.
Bis dann Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Moin Piet,
> ich weis, so was ins Leben zu rufen ist schwierig und nun komm ich gleich mit dem ersten Mißtrauen (Tschuldige), aber eine Bürgerpark? Spazeiergänger und Hunde bzw. Hundhaufen ( Hab selber ein, kein Hundehasser) usw. Habt Ihr keinen Sportplatz bzw Bolzplatz für so eine Geschichte?
> Gruß Jan



Keine Angst, wir werden Dich schon vor den Bestien schützen:m
Ne im Ernst.. Das ist kein Problem.

Piet


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Piet, hab mir Groß Grönau eben nochmals bei Google Earth angeschaut. Hast wohl recht, wird wohl nicht mit dem Stadtpark Hamburg oder Berlin zu vergleichen sein.
Bis dann Jan


----------



## aquamik (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Piet,
tolle Idee#6. Ich würde auch gerne vorbei schaun.

gruß michael


----------



## Jan72 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Termin würde wohl passen! Obwohl |kopfkrat wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich wohl eher am bzw. auf dem Wasser!:m
Genauer Zeitpunkt? Vorschlag: 15 Uhr?

Jan

Jan: Gerne können wir zusammen hinfahren!

Mit dem Tüdeln find ich ne gute Idee, hab zwar eine Grundausrüstung dafür, hab mich aber noch nie rangewagt!


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Mit dem Tüdeln find ich ne gute Idee, hab zwar eine Grundausrüstung dafür, hab mich aber noch nie rangewagt![/QUOTE]^

Uhrzeit denke ich an 14:30 - mal sehen
Die Tüdelei sollte man aber mal gesondert machen, weil ich denke, dass das Wurftraining schon recht viel Zeit beanspruchen wird. Werde nacher mal eine Liste machen, wer bisher dabei ist.
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moinsen,

ich fasse mal zusammen:

Wann: am 01.02.09
um: 14.30 h
Wo: Bürgerpark Gr. Grönau

Wer: Piet "Mel" Beckmann and friends.

Alles richtig soweit ?!?

Sprich aus meiner Warte nichts dagegen und somit bin ich dabei ( dazwischen kommen kann ja immer mal was aber man muß sich auch entscheiden können)

Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Endlich mal ein Baorditreffen, wo ich zu Fuß hin gehen kann :q:q:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Mensch Piet... Kannst dann doch schnell rüber gehen und Kafee beim Bürgermeister aufsetzen


----------



## Köhlerjan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin, ich bin raus:c. Hab heute `ne mail vom Vertriebspartner bekommen das ich auf `ne Schulung am 01.02.09 muss :v .
Tut mir Leid wegen der Fahrgemeinschaft. Vieleicht könnt Ihr Euch ja auch so zusammen finden und fahren.
Endlich mal ne Aktion auf die ich schon lange gewartet habe und dann sowas.
Beim nächsten mal.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan72 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bin dabei, 14:30, Bürgerpark, GG!
Falls jemand aus meiner Ecke kommt, könnte man ja zusammen fahren.

Jan: Viel Spaß beim Fortbilden!

Jan

Mit dem Tüdeln natürlich auch gerne an anderen Tagen, ich will auch erstmal Tipps zum Werfen! Aber die neue Borstenwurmkreation aus der FlyFi sieht sehr interessant aus, das wäre mal was auch für Dorsche!


----------



## Köhlerjan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Jan72 schrieb:


> Jan: Viel Spaß beim Fortbilden!



Jo danke, unsere Fortbildung wäre mir um vieles Lieber gewesen, ich weis jetzt schon was in Hamburg auf mich zu kommt - bla, bla bla alles schon gehört. War die letzten Male genauso. Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und ne Menge Spaß.
Gruß Jan-Henrik


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h  Hier also die vorläufige Liste der Teilnehmer:

*Macmarco* (the boardferkelaspirant)
*Christoph* the Hammer Gaga
*Kaloi Woyda*
*Stephan the Wood carving flycaster*
*aquamik*
*Jan72*
*Micha der schwarze Werfer*
*Peter the wonderhand Heitmann*
*Dirk *
*Dirkson*
*Beckmannjunior*
Und ich

Wenn noch jemand mitmachen möchte.. ist ja offen, entweder noch kurz melden, oder einfach erscheinen

Piet


----------



## macmarco (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das sind ja wenigsten schon nen paat leutz..Klasse!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Moin Piet,
> ich weis, so was ins Leben zu rufen ist schwierig und nun komm ich gleich mit dem ersten Mißtrauen (Tschuldige), aber eine Bürgerpark? Spazeiergänger und Hunde bzw. Hundhaufen ( Hab selber ein, kein Hundehasser) usw. Habt Ihr keinen Sportplatz bzw Bolzplatz für so eine Geschichte?
> Gruß Jan


 mach dir keine sorgen :vik:in hamburg kucken die auch immer nur blöd aus der wäsche |supergri die haben sogar schon mal die polizei gerufen |supergri|supergri|supergri weil die dachten wir angeln in teich |supergri angeln ist ja verboten in park :vik:ist ne tolle sache sowas ich wünsche dir genau so viel spaß wie wir es immer haben #6in jakobi park 
lg andre


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Piet !! Trag mich mal inner Liste mit ein.
Hab zwar noch nie son Teil inne Hand gehabt aber wat nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
 Muss sowieso noch zu MicadoMarco.... also ein Abwasch :q


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Piet !! Trag mich mal inner Liste mit ein.
> Hab zwar noch nie son Teil inne Hand gehabt aber wat nicht ist kann ja noch werden
> Muss sowieso noch zu MicadoMarco.... also ein Abwasch :q



Lass das naaach  |supergri |supergri

Nachher bist Du auch angefixt vom Fliegenfischen und was dann ? :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Lass das naaach  |supergri |supergri
> 
> Nachher bist Du auch angefixt vom Fliegenfischen und was dann ? :m


 Hör blos auf ... meine Frau jault auch schon rum :q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey: Willkommen in der Runde Micha.
Aber bitte nicht mit 200-er Krallblei, oder Paternoster :m
Bist notiert, und es wird bestimmt verschidene Kombos zum probieren geben
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ all: ich bringe ´ne Thermoskanne Kaffe, und vllt. auch eine mit Tee mit. Wäre gut, wenn der ein , oder andere mal nachschaut, was er mitbringen möchte.
Für die Anfahrt: Die Straße heisst Am Torfmoor, und der Bürgerpark liegt gegenüber der Gemeindeverwaltung.. Ihr werdet´s schon nicht verpassen :q

Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich bring ne TK Tee mit.

Bis Sündach

Gruß Stephan


----------



## goeddoek (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ all: ich bringe ´ne Thermoskanne Kaffe, und vllt. auch eine mit Tee mit. Wäre gut, wenn der ein , oder andere mal nachschaut, was er mitbringen möchte.
> 
> Piet




Tsss, tsss, tsss - was ist das denn #c

Ich dachte, der Pate von Groß Grönau bestellt für die Jungs bei Feinkost Käfer |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Tsss, tsss, tsss - was ist das denn #c
> 
> Ich dachte, der Pate von Groß Grönau bestellt für die Jungs bei Feinkost Käfer |supergri |supergri |supergri



Ne, dat hat Piet bestimmt schon bei Regina geordert.........
Lolländische Leckerlie........

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hey Ralf, komm doch auch mal eben her, wir suchen noch wen, der die Koordination koordiniert |supergri
Dat Köhlschap op lolliland mokt wi anners mol lerrich...
Piet


----------



## MFT-Ralf (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hey Ralf, komm doch auch mal eben her, wir suchen noch wen, der die Koordination koordiniert |supergri
> Dat Köhlschap op lolliland mokt wi anners mol lerrich...
> Piet



Moin Piet,

muss am Wochenende (Rufdienst) noch ein bißchen Geld verdienen, um die ganzen Sachen aus dem Kühlschrank bezahlen zu können. #g#g#g
Wäre sonst gerne mal dabei, wird im Laufe des Jahres wohl mal klappen. 
Bin ja mit Sohnemann, ab nächste Woche Donnerstag-Sonntag, bei Regina und Georg.
Kannst ja Samstag mal eben zum Kuttern rüberkommen.
|laola::#2:#:#a

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Wurftraining hab ich nicht mehr nötig... seht selbst :m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJyn3pRcy_Q


----------



## Blindfischer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ach hier habt Ihr euch alle versteckt.#h

Dann will ich Wusel mal nicht alleine lassen, ich komme mit Sohnemann vorbei, Ahnung gleich Null und Ausrüstung dito.

@ Peter: binde schon mal die 200gr Wooly Bugger, das macht das ganze dann viel einfacher.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey: Super, scheint ja ein lustiger Nachmittag zu werden.
PS: Das Werfen mit krallbleituben über 6 gr ist nicht gemeindlich genehmigt, dafür müssten wir auf den Schießstand :q
Piet


----------



## macmarco (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Man, man,man Peter, wat hast du eigtl. für ne Signatur |bigeyes#d#d


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Man, man,man Peter, wat hast du eigtl. für ne Signatur |bigeyes#d#d


 Stimmt .. sah nicht so gut aus.. :q hab´s ein wenig verbessert.
   Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey: morgen kann´s ja endlich losgehen.. ich freu mich schon auf unser Treffen. Der Platz ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, die zuständigen Behörden haben grünes Licht gegeben, die Mischung aus Newbies und Leuten, die schon mal gewedelt haben stimmt auch....Na denn :m:m
Piet


----------



## AlBundy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ein herzhaftes Moin Moin nach GG! :m

...wenn ich das Moor im Ort finde komme ich nachher (1430h?-|kopfkrat) mit 'ner Kanne Tee rum. 
Bis nachher! #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Ein herzhaftes Moin Moin nach GG! :m
> 
> ...wenn ich das Moor im Ort finde komme ich nachher (1430h?-|kopfkrat) mit 'ner Kanne Tee rum.
> Bis nachher! #h



Suupigeil gibt auch Kekse aus eigener Fertigung 
1430 stimmt, Ort ist Am Torfmoor gegenüber Gemeinde und neben der Grönauhalle

Piet


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schutenschubser,

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, biege ich nachher von der Autobahn mal rechts statt links ab und kommen mal kurz gucken|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



nemles schrieb:


> Schutenschubser,
> 
> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, biege ich nachher von der Autobahn mal rechts statt links ab und kommen mal kurz gucken|wavey:



Wennste ne Tasse mitbringst gibt´s ´nen Kaffee |wavey:

Piet


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das wird ja wieder lustig....Dann kanns ja auch losgehen:m


----------



## Flo66 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Endlich was in meiner Nähe und dann kann ich nicht..*Smilie-Wand*^^


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Endlich was in meiner Nähe und dann kann ich nicht..*Smilie-Wand*^^



Naja...das wird auf jedenfall nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein ....:q


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Achso...

@Flo66: |birthday: *zum Geburtstag*|schild-g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> achso...
> 
> @flo66: |birthday: *zum geburtstag*|schild-g


 
dito


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Achso, der Flo

Dann von mir auch |schild-g|laola:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So, 
schnell nochmal artig dem Flo gratulieren :

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!

und dann bis gleich in GG.

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Belly_gaga (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Guten morgen die herren ich werde mich jetzt dann mal fertig machen bis später:m


----------



## Flo66 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Vielen Dank an alle

Dann bin ich das nächste mal dabei


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Endlich was in meiner Nähe und dann kann ich nicht..*Smilie-Wand*^^



Allles Gute zum Geburtzel, und das Ganze wird bestimmt wiederholt  :m

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Kurzmeldung aus Grönau.... Suuuupergut, nette Leute. Jetzt noch aufwärmen, und dan nach Hause. Bericht mit Bildern folgt. 
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So, wieder "to hus".

War ein netter Nachmittag mit netten Leuten.
Dank nochmal an Piet für die Idee.
vielleicht noch so 2-3 Trainingseinheiten und dann ab ans wasser.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Wochenstart.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Jauuu ok wedder ""to hus "" 
Super Nachmittag mit super Leuten.
Beim nächsten mal 100%tig wieder dabei ...
Jungs dat macht Laune.... #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

:m So nun mal ein wenig ausführlicher...
Es war, wie erwartet ein richtig schöner Nachmittag, mit Gleichgesinnten, die selbst größere Anfahrtswege nicht gescheut haben.
Insgesamt waren wir zu zehnt, und das ist eine Größenordnung, wo man noch Zeit hat, um rumzuprobieren, Tricks und Tips auszutauschen, usw.
So gegen 14:30 trudelten die ersten ein, und so gegen 14:45 die letzten, u. a. mein Spitzenkandidat, der, ermattet vom Wahlkampf wohl noch ausschlafen musste.
Dann wurde fix aufgerödelt, und los gings.
Dank Peter konnten wir diverse Ruten und Schnurkombinationen austesten, sowie uns zeigen lassen, wie man mit dem obersten Rutensegment allein  geschätzt 20m wirft |bigeyes .
Tja...der kann das nun mal 
Ich denke, dass auch die Neuen in der Truppe sich ganz wohl gefühlt haben, zumindest konnte der Eindruck entstehen.
Dirk verabschiedete sich mit den Worten, die ich der Zensur wegen abmildern möchte : Das war eine S....Aktion...jetzt muss ich wieder mit meiner Frau diskutieren.. 
Für Verpflegung in Form von Kaffee und Keksen, sowie ´ner Torte, die Frau Lidl extra für uns gebacken hat, war ebenfalls gesorgt.   Übrigens wurde mir aus berufenem Munde bestätigt, dass die Grauvell, welche ich gewonnen hatte, sich garnicht so schlecht wirft.
Es wurden auch filigranere Kombinationen getestet, oder auch eine Zweihandrute.
Es hat Riesenspaß gemacht, Leutz gerne wieder...und dann will Tom adäquat gekleidet auch mitwedeln |rolleyes


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hat leider echt Spass gemacht, nu geht das mit dem Investitionsbudget wieder los :c

Wenn es etwas wärmer wird und das Schneetreiben nachlässt wird auch mehr geworfen und weniger aufgewärmt.|supergri


Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ich bin auf alle Fälle wieder dabei und irgendwann kann ich das dann auch, immerhin hab ich mich nicht selbst gefangen, das werte ich schon als Positiv.


Gruß

Der Hutvergesser


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schließe mich dem dann mal voll an... es war zwar ein bissl fröstelig (bissl ist gut) aber es war klasse... Der Ausklang hat mir auch gefallen in der warmen Bude..Beim nächsten mal gern wieder dabei 

@MannohneBrilleheute: DerHut liegt sicher und trocken bei mir


----------



## goeddoek (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuu ok wedder ""to hus ""
> Super Nachmittag mit super Leuten.
> Beim nächsten mal 100%tig wieder dabei ...
> Jungs dat macht Laune.... #6




Hab ich Dich nicht gewarnt ?  :q :q :q


@ Orga-Piet

BILDER #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ Georg: Hast ja recht Georg....|rolleyes die Bilder...
die hat unsere Gazelle mit Brille gemacht.
Denke mal, dass er sie noch einstellen wird.

Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hab ich Dich nicht gewarnt ?  :q :q :q


----------



## AndreasG (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@all

Da hattet ihr ja einen netten Nachmittag.
Wäre gern dabei gewesen, nach einer Hand OP letzten Dienstag lümmel ich mich aber lieber mit nem dicken Verband und Armschiene zu Hause rum. *nervt jetzt schon, ich will raus!!!*
Beim nächsten mal bin ich dann sicher dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jan72 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schöner Wind, leichtes Schneetreiben, Herz was willst du mehr?
Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Doppellok und sowas muss ich ja noch lernen. 
Außerdem: Nur wer mindestens dreimal MITGEWORFEN hat, darf mit ans Wasser oder wie war das?:q 

Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

:m  Schön, dass es allen gut gefallen hat.
Ich hatte mich ehrlicherweise schon tierisch drauf gefreut, und die Vorbereitungen halten sich ja in Grenzen, wenn alle so mitmachen.
@ Adreas: #d  Was hast Du denn gemacht?.. Für die nächste Runde, Termin kommt noch, komm gern vorbei.
Ich hoffe ja, dass Stefan ein paar seiner geheimbilder rausrückt, und hier einstellt, damit man einen Eindruck bekommt,was das für´ne nette Runde war.

Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass Stefan ein paar seiner geheimbilder rausrückt, und hier einstellt, damit man einen Eindruck bekommt,was das für´ne nette Runde war.
> 
> Piet



Moinsen,

ich weiß ja nicht welcher Stefan hier Bilder einstellen soll aber ich hätte da auch noch welche:q

@ Andreas: Gute Besserung !!!

Grüße Stephan |wavey:

P.S.: Ich bitte die schlechte Qualität zu entschuldigen - war wohl zu kalt !?


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#d  wie unangenehm..
von Scham zerfressen entschuldige ich mich bei Dir Garzi |supergri

Jetzt hat mich die Grippe voll erwischt. Tippe hier vom Bett übers Handy.    Brauche Mitleid#h

Piet


----------



## AndreasG (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Brauche Mitleid#h
> 
> Piet



Bekommst du!!!!!! |pftroest:
Du fragst was ich gemacht habe?
Mir mußten sie die linke Hand aufmachen, die war oft taub oder der ganze Arm fühlte sich wie heftiger Muskelkater an, da wurden jetzt verwachsene  Nerven freigelegt. Heute kam die Schiene ab und ich hab das erste mal die Naht gesehen, Handgelenk und 2/3 der Hand........ich sach nur "echt amtliche Männerzierde".
Aufgrund der bionischen Implantate werden Wurfweiten 35+ demnächst Standard sein. :m

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Also Karpaltunnelsyndrom?  Ist blöd
Na dann darfst Du zum trainieren mal mit meiner Grauvell werfen mit einem 16 quadrat Erdungskabelschusskopf.

Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #d  wie unangenehm..
> von Scham zerfressen entschuldige ich mich bei Dir Garzi |supergri
> 
> Jetzt hat mich die Grippe voll erwischt. Tippe hier vom Bett übers Handy.    Brauche Mitleid#h
> ...


Garzi ?!?:r... du brauchst kein Mitleid - und brauchst ...|gr:

... aber lassen wir das.|rolleyes 

Dann mal gute Besserung nach GG Herr Putenschiet äh...Schutenpiet:q:l

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Nette Bilderchen... 

Peter ist krank??? Hab ich noch gar net mitbekommen


----------



## AlBundy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> So, wieder "to hus".
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 
So Freunde, ich wohn ja nu mal in Lübeck, ...nich inner Stadt!
 Aber wird "...to Hus nich to Huus geschrieben?"
Georg, sech mol dien Meinung! (...wird dat den alles so geschrieben? (...ich bin halt´zugezogen, aber lernwillig! ...mit gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieben Grüßen an Ursula - #h)


----------



## macmarco (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hab noch wat gefunden :q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Super Marco #6
Wie man sieht, war für jeden ein Coach da, nur für Dirk mal wieder nicht  :m

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Super Marco #6
> Wie man sieht, war für jeden ein Coach da, nur für Dirk mal wieder nicht  :m
> 
> Piet




Die Caoches haben eben nur da eingeriffen, wo es notwendig war:vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|good::m

Gruss Stephan


----------



## macmarco (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Und bei Dirk war es hoffnungslos


----------



## Blindfischer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und bei Dirk war es hoffnungslos




:c:c:c  ich bin doch so sensibel


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> :c:c:c  ich bin doch so sensibel



|kopfkrat Das Stück von Dir kennt aber nur Deine Frau :m

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...ich bin halt´zugezogen, aber lernwillig! ...mit gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieben Grüßen an Ursula - #h)




Das kann man auch missverstehen - die Grüße richte ich trotzdem aus  :q

Also - wenn ich zugezogen bin, lern ich gar nichts mehr. Auch nicht mit Grüßen an Ursula  :q :q




AlBundy schrieb:


> So Freunde, ich wohn ja nu mal in Lübeck, ...nich inner Stadt!
> Aber wird "...to Hus nich to Huus geschrieben?"
> Georg, sech mol dien Meinung! (...wird dat den alles so geschrieben?




Mach ich hiermit - beides ist richtig. Wird nur regional etwas anders geschrieben :m

Und nun wieder zum Thema - steht denn schon ein neuer Termin ?

Möchte doch gern mal sehen, ob MicMacMicroMarco's "Ausdruckstanz" tatsächlich soviel besser aussieht als der "Dirty-Dirky-Style"  :q :q


----------



## macmarco (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ach Georg(Meister der Wäscheleine)... Wenn du da bist, sehen wir sowieso alle blaß aus...:g:q


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schubs..... Wann gehts wieder los???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schubs..... Wann gehts wieder los???


#6:l#6..... sehrrrrr gute Frage


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Also ich wäre für Mitte März oder so


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für Mitte März oder so




Weicheier


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

:m Finde auch das zweite WE im März ganz gut.
Bis dahin hat der schlanke Mann mit der bunten Brille auch wohl das Budget freigeschaufelt für´n adäquates Fuchtelequipment...

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :m Finde auch das zweite WE im März ganz gut.
> Bis dahin hat der schlanke Mann mit der bunten Brille auch wohl das Budget freigeschaufelt für´n adäquates Fuchtelequipment...
> 
> Piet




Fuchtelrute hab ich doch schon, die schicke blaue mit der kurzen Spitze, was gibts daran auszusetzen?:q:q

Rolle braucht man eh nicht und Wäscheleine klau ich zuhause, also alles beisammen, meinetwegen kanns losgehen.:m

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann lass uns doch mal das 2te Märzwochenende festhalten 
Ach Dirk... Ist es schon soweit, dass du Wäscheleine benutzen musst??? Dann schaue aber vorhger nach, ob nicht noch nen Schlüpfer von dir dran hängt


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h
Dann also los:
Nächster Trainingstermin am 15.03.2009 um 14:30
  Treffpunkt: Bürgerpark Groß Grönau !!!! :m
Bitte um Meldungen.. natürlich sind auch Neulinge ohne Ausrüstung willkommen, oder Zuschauer. Für Kiddies ist ein nagelneuer Spielplatz vorhanden.
Liste: *Marco
        Piet*


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Kopier die Daten nochmal auf deine erstes Posting... Wäre ne gute Übersicht


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h
Dann also los:
Nächster Trainingstermin am 15.03.2009 um 14:30
  Treffpunkt: Bürgerpark Groß Grönau !!!! :m
Bitte um Meldungen.. natürlich sind auch Neulinge ohne Ausrüstung willkommen, oder Zuschauer. Für Kiddies ist ein nagelneuer Spielplatz vorhanden.
Liste: *Marco*
*Michael Blackwuzel*
*Piet*
* Jan72*
*Beckmannjunior*
*Dirk the Hatman*
*Svenno*
*Bekannter v. Svenno*
* Peter the wonderhand*
*Stephan the woodcarving flycaster*
*Flycastingstift ?*
*Andreas G* 
*Karpfenkilla*
*Wildshark*
*Flo66*
Piet


----------



## AlBundy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Jungs,

nach kurzem Termincheck...ich bin RAUS! Das WoE ist schon anderweitig verplant. Beim nächsten Mal aber.

Euch allen wieder jede Menge Spaß und das das ein oder andere hängen bleibt! :m

Gruß, Alex


----------



## AlBundy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

...eins noch:

Ich lass mal hier in der Runde eine ordentliche FRIEDENSPFEIFE rumgehen #h...

...freu mich über jeden der sie annimmt! 

(PS: Die Ausrede "ich bin doch Nichtraucher" zählt hier nicht.) :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Schutenmann !! Trag mich mal mit ein inner Liste


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Schutenmann !! Trag mich mal mit ein inner Liste



Ist drin!

Schade Alex... aber können ja ein andermal auf deiner Pfeife nuckeln 
|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## Jan72 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bin  :vik:  dabei!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Jan72 schrieb:


> Bin  :vik:  dabei!
> 
> Grüße Jan


Supi, hab Dich schon vermerkt. :m
Wat is denn nur mit dem schlanken bebrillten Hutvergesser?
Haaalooo Diäääääck dabei???? bringst junior mit, dann is das ne Fortbildung.. Combos sind ja immer genug da.
Piet


----------



## macmarco (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Piet: Der Dirk traut sich net mehr raus ohne Hut


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Piet: Der Dirk traut sich net mehr raus ohne Hut




UNd ob er sich traut...:q:q sogar mit Sohn..setze nach telefonischer Absprache schon mal einen Hutvergesser mit Sohn |supergri

Piet


----------



## macmarco (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> UNd ob er sich traut...:q:q sogar mit Sohn..setze nach telefonischer Absprache schon mal einen Hutvergesser mit Sohn |supergri
> 
> Piet


Ui ui ui...dann kommt er ja mit der Plastiktüte von Aldi über den Kopp oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen??:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@all


Mensch das finde ich ja super!
Ich bin auch dabei, vll kommt noch ein Freund mit, der wird sich auch freuen, dass zu hören , habe erst letztens ein paar Trockenübungen gemacht und es hat mir gleich Spaß gemacht, trotzdem kann ich das Werfen nicht und bin genauso ein Anfänger wie Jan 72
Ich hoffe für mich ist auch ein Combo da, weil ich selber keins habe

Das kostet doch nichts oder?

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Svenno: Natürlich kostet das nichts!!! Es dient zur Übun/zm besser machen als vorher... verschiedene Combos kennenlernen... Anschließend noch nen kleines Bierchen trinken gehen...und zack..da ist der Tag um...


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h Moin Svenno... Na klar seid Ihr willkommen, kosten tut das Ganze nüscht, und Combos von der Zweihand bis zur 5-er Rute sind mit Sicherheit da.

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ui ui ui...dann kommt er ja mit der Plastiktüte von Aldi über den Kopp oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen??:q




Wozu  gibts Dreiwettertaft? Das mach ich alles mit Naturhut |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey: Hallo Dirk da bisse ja wieder.. biste mit´m eigenen Auto zurück?

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Dirk da bisse ja wieder.. biste mit´m eigenen Auto zurück?
> 
> Piet




Jawollja, dat is gar nich so schlimm. Ich bin da mitten aufm Land ( oder besser in den Wäldern) 

Leider war ich recht früh zurück , da musste ich nochmal bei Peter vorbei.....

Aber Korrektur für den 15. : Sohnemann kommt nicht mit, der hat da seinen Fischereischeinlehrgang.

Aber ist auch besser so, der fängt sonst wieder was 

Gruß


----------



## macmarco (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Wozu  gibts Dreiwettertaft? Das mach ich alles mit Naturhut |supergri|supergri


Aber wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts wachsen... wo also holst du deinen "Naturhut" her????:m


----------



## Blindfischer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts wachsen... wo also holst du deinen "Naturhut" her????:m




Das willst Du jetzt nicht wirklich wissen.......:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bäääh, ne das nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Svenno: Natürlich kostet das nichts!!! Es dient zur Übun/zm besser machen als vorher... verschiedene Combos kennenlernen... Anschließend noch nen kleines Bierchen trinken gehen...und zack..da ist der Tag um...



Das hört sich doch richtig gut an!:vik:
Also freu mich schon, vor allem ein paar Forenmitglieder mal zu treffen!:q

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch richtig gut an!:vik:
> Also freu mich schon, vor allem ein paar Forenmitglieder mal zu treffen!:q
> 
> LG Svenno



Ist ja auch immer lustig... die Richtigen sind auch da 
Aber net wundern, da wird einer mit der Plastiktüte aufm kopp rumlaufen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo,

wenn es terminlich geht und die Mefos nicht gerade wie toll beißen, bin ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es terminlich geht und die Mefos nicht gerade wie toll beißen, bin ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei!
> 
> Gruß Stephan



hab Dich gern mit eingetragen Stephan
:q

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey:  Moin an alle... freu mich schon auf das 2. Treffen .
Hoffe ja, dass sich vielleicht noch ein paar Neue einfinden. Nirgendwo gibt es sonst die Chance, sich einmal die verschiedensten Kombinationen, und Wurftechniken anzuschauen, und kennenzulernen...*KOSTENLOS*. Natürlich kommen auch Fachsimpelei und Spaß nicht zu kurz.

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schubs und schon ist er wieder oben...
Freu mich schon auf die Wedelgruppe.. ist ja nicht mehr lange.
|supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

moin moin 
das würd mich interessieren:m
gerät und technik schnuppern wollt ich immer schon mal
und ca 45 min fahrt sind nich schlimm.....
werd mal in meinem terminplaner nachsehen obs passt ?
sonst noch jemand aus HH der hin möchte ??


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h Trag Dich mit Fragezeichen ein..
Schau gern mal vorbei

Piet


----------



## macmarco (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich bring wahrscheinlich auch noch jemanden mit... ein bis dahin noch Unbekannter


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h Sag ma Marco kennst Du den nicht, oder ist das einer, der einfach einen anderen Hut aufhat, oder kennen wir den nicht?..
|kopfkrat #c

Piet


----------



## macmarco (2. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hääääääääää? Waaas???


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Da ich vielleicht mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen möchte, werde ich mir den Termin vormerken :vik:

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich wahrscheinlich erscheinen


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h Freu mich riesig auf den Tag.. es kommen ja richtig viele Leutz :m

Wenn der Bürgerpark zu klein wird, dann weichen wir auf den Flughafen aus..und jeder gibt 3 € Wurfgebühr....
Dann haben die mehr verdient, als in den letzten 2 Jahren :m

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h  Moin Ihr Fusselfuchtler, denkt bitte an Kaff oder Tee, oder andere Zutaten für´n Päuschen.
Mal sehen, ob die Backstube mitspielt  :m
Piet

PS;     7 Tage noch


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Und denkt bitte an eure 5 Minutenterienen  Damit wir auch was zum essen da haben 

@Piet: Mein Anhang, den ich angemeldet habe kann doch net..nur mal so zur Info


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h  Moin Ihr Fusselfuchtler, denkt bitte an Kaff oder Tee, oder andere Zutaten für´n Päuschen.
> Mal sehen, ob die Backstube mitspielt  :m
> Piet
> 
> PS;     7 Tage noch




Ich back wieder dieselbe wie letzesmal  |supergri

Aber ich hatte gestern ausführlichen Unterricht von 4 Trainern in 10 min. Das holt ihr so schnell nicht ein  


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ Marco: ist schon raus
@ Dirk: Super lecker Kuchen .. das mit den Trainern schaun wir uns dann noch an 
Piet


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit und wir werden uns net wieder den A***** abfrieren 

So dann schönen Abend noch


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit und wir werden uns net wieder den A***** abfrieren


 Inner Döner Bude isses doch warm und kuschelig.  :m
Welche Uhrzeit ist denn überhaupt angesetzt ;+ ??


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

An Alle: *Am 15.03.2009 ab 14.30 Uhr*
:q
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Moin 

Also dann trage mich doch büdde mal in die Liste ein!
Bis dahin habe ich dann auch genug Fliegen gesammelt die ich im Training werfen kann!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also bis Sonntag!!#h

Torsten


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Wuselchen: Da hast du wohl recht...und legger ist dat da


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Inner Döner Bude isses doch warm und kuschelig.  :m



Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. :q

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand dieses Set? 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-explorer-set.html


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. :q
> 
> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand dieses Set?
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-explorer-set.html



Mensch das ja toll dann lernen wir uns auch mal kennen!#h

Das Set habe ich nicht, aber es sieht sehr gut aus, obwohl ich die Marke nicht kenne, mal sehn, was dir Spezies sagen!:m


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

moin jungs 
wird auch gerstensaft in handelsüblichen mengen verköstigt?
für tee hät ich nur ne lüdde thermoskanne:q
ich komm  dann zusammen mit  karpfenkilla angereist
hoffe es ist trocken und ich darf maln wurf wagen|rolleyes
habt ihr was übrig für grobmotoriger|supergri ?


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> moin jungs
> wird auch gerstensaft in handelsüblichen mengen verköstigt?
> für tee hät ich nur ne lüdde thermoskanne:q
> ich komm  dann zusammen mit  karpfenkilla angereist
> ...



Na sicher haben wir wat übrig und lassen dich werfen Wir brauchen doch auch wat zum lachen :q:m 
Neee Spaß... Komm vorbei...dafür machen wir sowas ja!

Gerstensaft? Ääähm, mir egal.... dann spart man sich das Bierchen danach


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moinsen,

für alle Unentschlossenen hier nochmal ein kleiner Bericht vom letzten Mal:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-09/werfertreffen-in-gross-groenau.html

Ich werde mein Erscheinen vom (Angel) wetter abhängig machen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> für alle Unentschlossenen hier nochmal ein kleiner Bericht vom letzten Mal:
> 
> ...




Schöner Bericht Stephan hoffentlich bis Sonntag

Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Feine Sache Stephan !! #6
Bis Sonntag #h


----------



## dat_geit (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dürfen bei euch eigentlich auch Profis werfen?


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Dürfen bei euch eigentlich auch Profis werfen?


Natürlich, komm lang Du Einzelkämpfer   |supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Dürfen bei euch eigentlich auch Profis werfen?



Kennst du welche? |bigeyes


... ich meine außer mir natürlich...:q

Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Kennst du welche? |bigeyes
> 
> 
> ... ich meine außer mir natürlich...:q
> ...


pffffff.... Ohne Worte ....#d:q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

sorry leudz
mir is was dazwischen gekommen#q
hoffe ihr habt spass und ich kann nen schönen bericht lesen
hoffe auf eine wiederholung.....


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schade 

Ne Wiederholung wirds net geben aber eine Neuauflage


----------



## Flo66 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Diesmal bin ich auch dabei, wo ist denn genau der Park in Groß Rönnau(Schande über mich)?

Soll ich etwas für´s leibliche Wohl der Gemeinschaft mitbringen?^^


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Diesmal bin ich auch dabei, wo ist denn genau der Park in Groß Rönnau(Schande über mich)?
> 
> UNsere schöne Gemeinde heisst Groß Grönau und liegt im Süden von Lübeck Richtung Ratzeburg
> Piet


----------



## macmarco (12. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Flo66: Den Park findest du genau hinter Der Grönauhalle....  Die kannst du ebenfalls net verfehlen.. Du fährst daran direkt vorbei und dann biegst du die Staße  dort rein und nach ca.100m  ist dann der Park...Kannst du also net verfehlen


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ein Straßenname wäre nicht schlecht, damit ich den in mein Navi tippen kann. :m


----------



## macmarco (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

_*Am Torfmoor*_... Dort einbiegen und 100 m weiter auf der linken Seite


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Danke, Marco


----------



## Flo66 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



> UNsere schöne Gemeinde heisst Groß Grönau und liegt im Süden von Lübeck Richtung Ratzeburg
> Piet


 
Ich wohn ganz in der Nähe(Steinbek, Gemeinde Weede), wusste nur nicht das Groß Rönnau auch einen Park hat .^^

Danke@all


----------



## Belly_gaga (14. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Nachbar währe gern dabei gewesen ,ich muss leider arbeiten viel spass euch und einen schönen gruß an alle:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Alles klar Christoph. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
Ansonsten ..ganz schön große Truppe :q
heute nachmittag soll das Regengebiet auch durch sein, und das "mentale Problem" gibt´s auch nicht 
Kekse sind fertig und Kaffee und Tee werden gleich auch noch gebrüht. Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn Ihr euch ´nen Becher mitbringt, und evt. noch ´ne Buddel Kaffe, oder sonstiges zum verköstigen |bla: Na denn mal bis nachher
Piet


----------



## AndreasG (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Piet!

Ich bin auch nicht dabei, werde gleich zum wedeln an die Küste fahren.
Euch dann mal viel Spaß!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Moin Piet!
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht dabei....



Ich leider auch nicht, wünsche Euch aber auch viel Spaß :m




AndreasG schrieb:


> .... werde gleich zum wedeln an die Küste fahren.
> Euch dann mal viel Spaß!!
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Moin Andreas - drück Dir gaaaaaanz fest die Daumen und wünsche dickes Petri Heil :m

Treck dor watt ut


----------



## macmarco (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So, dann können wir auch mal starten... Bin ausgeschlafen


----------



## Jan72 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bin total erkältet , wohl zu lange in der Ostsee gestanden, wünsch euch viel Spaß!
Grüße Jan


----------



## macmarco (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schade Jan...Dann mal gute Besserung und zieh dich das nächste mal warm an


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So Mefos sind  eingefroren...:k
Fertig mit Duschen ....
In 15 min. gehts los....
BIS GLEICH #h


----------



## Flo66 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Muss leider doch absagen, zwecks Ausbildung schau ich mir nachher einen Betrieb an.
Ich hoffe es wird was und euch wünsch ich viel spaß.


----------



## macmarco (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schade.... Nunja, blöd finde ich nur, dass am gleichen Tag noch 3 Leudde absagen, na ich sach jetzt mal nichts dazu...

An den Rest: Bis gleich


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#h  Hallo Leutz.. hoffentlich sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
Der Nachmittag war für mein Empfinden jedenfalls ein voller Erfolg.
So gegen 14:15 trudelten die ersten Fusselwedler ein, bis dann insgesamt 11 Leute da waren. Es war zum Glück eine bunte Mannschaft aus erfahreneren Werfern und Anfängern. Dadurch konnte jeder ein wenig betreut werden.
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja wohl einfach Glück, es war trocken, der Wind war erträglich, und Flugzeuge sind heute auch keine runtergefallen. Es könnte allerdingssein, dass mancher Passagier mit einer Dose Paral ausgestiegen ist, weil im Landeanflug so viele Brummers ums Flugzeug flogen. 
Auch viele Sehleute waren da, und wollten wissen, zu welcher Gymnastiktruppe wir so gehören.
Alles in Allem : war ein Supernachmittag mit ´ner Top Mannschaft, und wird gern wiederholt. Im Anhang noch´n paar Fotos von der Geschichte.
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Nabend,

bin auch wieder zu Hause.

Danke für die Orga. an Piet und an die Beköstigung meinerseits an Dirk!

War ne nette und vorallem überschaubare Runde und ich glaube, gerade die "Neuen" wissen jetzt, das Fliegenfischen kein Buch mit 7 Siegeln sein muß.

Vielleicht das nächste mal "scharf" am Wasser?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

War sau nett mit euch 

Ich bin jetzt schön angefixt und werd mir mal ´ne Combo besorgen. :vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich fand das Treffen auch richtig klasse, man weiß endlich wer hinter den tasten steckt

Und ich konnte mal einen richtigen Einblick ins Fliegenfischen bekommen!

Danke nochmal!

LG Svenno


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schön, wenn es Euch gefallen hat, kommt gern wieder, und das nächste Mal ja vieleicht zur Hornhechtzeit an irgendeinem Strandabschnitt in der Nähe. Da ist der Erfolg dann auch schnell am Band |supergri|supergri
Bis dahin ist Peter mit seinen Stoßzähnen ja auch wieder im Reinen |rolleyes , und kann uns allen ja vielleicht so raffinierte Fliegen zum Testen mitbringen.....|kopfkrat oder so
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Super Tag ,nette Leute und schönes Wetter!!!!!

Was will man mehr!!!

Ehrlich ,war klasse und beim nächsten " Baumangeln" ist der Wild Shark wieder dabei!!!!!!:m






Der Marko im ersten Drill ! Man was war der danach Fertig !! Es war ein schöner Baum, ich schätze ihn 4,5 bis 5 m !!!!


----------



## macmarco (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So, auch wieder da 

War echt sehr interessant heute bei all den Bäumen und so |supergri

Ne, also es war wirklich sehr nett und ich habe auch viel gelacht...

@Wildshark: War das Bild nicht von dem Flugzeug, welches ich ausversehen gehakt hatte???:m

@Stephan: Klar, nächstes mal an der Küste, warum auch net#6

@Dirk: Will deinen Hut nochmal sehen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Jo !! Schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern einfach mal  an.
War mal wieder wie immer ein gelungendes Treffen.
Danke an die Orga #6
Bis zum nächsten mal.  #h


----------



## Blindfischer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> So, auch wieder da
> 
> War echt sehr interessant heute bei all den Bäumen und so |supergri
> 
> ...




Hut?  was fürn Hut ?|bigeyes

Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, leider habe ich nur einen kleinen Baum haken können, da der untermaßig war hab ich Ihn longline released. da war Marko mit seinem Brummer ganz weit vorne weg, aber Sharky hatte auch noch mehrere heftige Baumbisse, ich weiß nur nicht, ob er auch welche davon verwerten konnte :m

Gruß 

der wieder Vollständige


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

:vik:  Und hier ist er nun...
der unglaubliche....
der unbeschreibliche 
blind man´s hat

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik:  Und hier ist er nun...
> der unglaubliche....
> der unbeschreibliche
> blind man´s hat
> ...




Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal gegen diese krasse Verletzung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte protestieren.

Es reicht offensichtlich nicht wenn man von Leuten die ihr Profilbild von Puck der Stubenfliege gestohlen haben verhöhnt wird

Nein das ganze wird auch noch vom Vorsitzenden der grauen Panther Grönau aufgenommen und veröffentlicht




Nächstes Mal schneide ich die Kommentare der jungen Mutter mit die Piet beim Werfen beobachtet hat....

Gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schade, dass ich davon nichts mitbekommen hab (Mensch Sven, hättest ja mal was sagen können! |krach aber beim nächsten mal bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei!


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal gegen diese krasse Verletzung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte protestieren.
> 
> Es reicht offensichtlich nicht wenn man von Leuten die ihr Profilbild von Puck der Stubenfliege gestohlen haben verhöhnt wird
> 
> ...



|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest: ooooh...armer Dirk...:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Sind das nicht zwei Blinde, die sich die Farbe Blau erklären ??|supergri|supergri|supergri

Meine Bäume waren glaube ich alle gut über Maß !!!!
Hatte aber leider mein 10m Maßband nicht dabei!:m

Der Name Sharky ist auch nicht schlecht!!!!


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hab ja auch noch ein Foto gemacht, was ich euch ja net vorenthalten möchte...nicht wahr??????:vik::vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hab ja auch noch ein Foto gemacht, was ich euch ja net vorenthalten möchte...nicht wahr??????:vik::vik:


Sehr gut gelungen:vik:|supergri


----------



## Wildshark (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich hab den Größten ,ich hab den Größten ( Baum ) !!!!:m
Also marco ich habe Dich unterschätzt!
Nicht das nur gut Bäume anwerfen kannst , NEIN Du kannst ja auch richtig gut malen!! 
An Dir ist ja glatt ein DAWINDSCHIEF verloren gegangen!!#r


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Danke, danke, danke... werd hier schon ganz rot


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Goiles Bild, Marco.  :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Mensch Marco an Dir ist echt was verloren gegangen...





Wat weis ich aber noch nicht .............. |bigeyes|kopfkrat       |supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

wer hat das denn gezeichnet, das sieht doch richtig gut aus! Note 1 im Kunst LK würde ich sagen |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ist das das Foto von Deiner grafisierenden 200 Megapixel-Notizblockkamera?   Alle Achtung  :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ist das das Foto von Deiner grafisierenden 200 Megapixel-Notizblockkamera?   Alle Achtung  :m
> Piet


Richtig.. die habe ich mir doch letzens erst neu gekauft..weißt du doch, hab ich dir doch erzählt :q:q:m


----------



## Blindfischer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mensch Marco an Dir ist echt was verloren gegangen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen..... und vielleicht finden wir´s ja sogar irgendwann wieder, zu wünschen wärs Ihm :m

Gruß

Der Kleinbaumfänger


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Neee is klar. Und ich klick mochmal zurück, um mir das super Bild doch mal anzusehen. Hätte ich mir ja denken können.

Da mir heute jemand die Hosen ruter gezogen hat und mir gezeigt hat, das es nicht an meiner Zusammenstellung Leine, Angel liegt, das ich nicht richtig werfen kann. Zudem auch noch geographisch bekloppt bin und Groß Grönau mit Groß Rönnau verwechselt habe..................und deshalb nicht dabei war. 

*Wann ist das nächste Treffen?*


----------



## nemles (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Da mir heute jemand die Hosen ruter gezogen hat und mir gezeigt hat, das es nicht an meiner Zusammenstellung Leine, Angel liegt, das ich nicht richtig werfen kann.



|bigeyes Läßt sich das Physiotherapeutisch behandeln??? |bigeyes

Den Trick wüßte ich auch gerne, um weiter zu werfen.... Hab zwar so ne Ahnung...aber ...


----------



## macmarco (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Neee is klar. Und ich klick mochmal zurück, um mir das super Bild doch mal anzusehen. Hätte ich mir ja denken können.
> *hihi* aber kam jetzt mal gut....
> 
> Da mir heute jemand die Hosen ruter gezogen hat und mir gezeigt hat, das es nicht an meiner Zusammenstellung Leine, Angel liegt, das ich nicht richtig werfen kann. Zudem auch noch geographisch bekloppt bin und Groß Grönau mit Groß Rönnau verwechselt habe..................und deshalb nicht dabei war.
> ...


Für das nächste Treffen haben wir noch keinen Termin... Müssen da mal schauen... Aber vielleicht Mitte April???


----------



## AlBundy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Für das nächste Treffen haben wir noch keinen Termin... Müssen da mal schauen... Aber vielleicht Mitte April???


 
Wie Schutenpiet alias Peter schon sagte, da kann es so langsam auch mit den Hornis losgehen, so das Einsteiger und "Lebenslängliche" trotz aller Bemühungen einen oder mehrere Fische ans Band bekommen können. Und Erfolg unterstützt uns doch in unserem Lernwahn?! :m

Gruß, Al


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|wavey: Moin..Alex, das sehe ich genauso..
jetzt wird´s ernst, und die Truppe sollte sich beim nächsten Mal an der Küste (Lübecknah) treffen, und dann am Wasser weiterüben. Deswegen habe ich bisher noch keinen Termin drin, weil ich ein wenig die Wettertendenzen abwarten wollte, um dann auf Hornis zu angeln. Das bringt relativ schnell einen Erfolg, und steigert den Reiz des Ganzen.
...War so meine Idee.. Irgendwo gegen MItte oder Ende April könnte man es ja schon mal versuchen
Piet


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Klingt gut.... Naja und für den ein oder anderen läßt sich dort bestimmt auch ein Bäumchen finden


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klingt gut.... Naja und für den ein oder anderen läßt sich dort bestimmt auch ein Bäumchen finden



Wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid bekomme, sage ich unserer Gärtnertruppe wo sie die Jährlinge setzen sollen.

@ Sharky: Blau ist gar keine Farbe #d:q

@ Marco: Klasse Bild - Svenno und ich hatten den richtigen Riecher(Besatz)

Was fehlt auf dem Bild? Hat´s keiner gemerkt?

Gruß Stephan |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wat fehlt denn nu???? Will wissen!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Blindfischer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich weiß es, Ich  weiß es......


der Kuchentresen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Wat fehlt denn nu???? Will wissen!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:



... laß die anderen doch auch mal raten...

Lösung kommt...


















... dann Morgen.


Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Stimmt, der Kuchentresen?? Die Frau mit dem Kinderwagen??Die Maulwurfshügel???


----------



## Blindfischer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hach ist das alles aufregend......#v#v#v#v

Jetzt kann der arme Marco wieder die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen.:q


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|jump:Stimmt.....Aber ich glaube ich muss mal mit Stephan #x........


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Mal ne Frage... braucht man fürs Fligenfischer eigentlich einen amtlichen Schein? Fliegenfischereischein? Unterricht, Prüfung etc?
Hab sowas nämlich mal gehört...


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... braucht man fürs Fligenfischer eigentlich einen amtlichen Schein? Fliegenfischereischein? Unterricht, Prüfung etc?
> Hab sowas nämlich mal gehört...



Niemals!|supergri
Das wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Dorsch_freak: Natürlich..............................nicht 
Ist doch eine ganz normale Fischerei wie alles andere auch


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann ist ja gut... dann werde ich mir, wenn ich das Geld dann da hab ne Ausrüstung kaufen. Hab von nem Freund mal eine im Garten Probe geworfen... ging ganz gut,allerdings mussten wir die Fliege dann aus nem etwa 6m entfernten Baum holen (es war dunkel xD)


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann heißt das ja nur noch über, üben, üben


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut... dann werde ich mir, wenn ich das Geld dann da hab ne Ausrüstung kaufen. Hab von nem Freund mal eine im Garten Probe geworfen... ging ganz gut,allerdings mussten wir die Fliege dann aus nem etwa 6m entfernten Baum holen (es war dunkel xD)



Aber wenigstens machst du Marco Konkurrenz bei seinem Big-Game-Fliegenfischen-Baumangeln:q


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens machst du Marco Konkurrenz bei seinem Big-Game-Fliegenfischen-Baumangeln:q


Seiner war 6 m entfernt.. meiner 6 m hoch :q:q:q Nur die harten kommen in den Baumgarten :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Seiner war 6 m entfernt.. meiner 6 m hoch :q:q:q Nur die harten kommen in den Baumgarten :m



Wer weiß vll war es auch ne 10 Meter Eiche, es war ja dunkel :qxD


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Seiner war 6 m entfernt.. meiner 6 m hoch :q:q:q Nur die harten kommen in den Baumgarten :m


 

na das klingt doch (fast) ferkelverdächtig xD

ne, aber ich brauche nochmal eine professionelle einführung, wenn ichs erst mal drauf hab, dann läufts


----------



## macmarco (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Damit war nur der kleine Unterschied gemeint 

Dann laß es dir mal richtig zeigen (von Könnern wie mir), dann klappt es tatsächlich irgendwann mit dem Rutenwedeln bei dir


----------



## macmarco (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Asoooooo.... Stephan , wat fehlt denn nu??????????????????????


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ja nu,

dat Kuchenbuffet von Frau L. - Dirk der alte Fuchs !

Da kann man sich noch so bemühen den Spannungsbogen hoch zu halten ...|supergri

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ach soooo.... wenns das nur ist....  Habe doch schon den Kaffee dort drauf gemacht...
Hääte aber auch die Dame drauf gekonnt, die vor Dirk weggelaufen ist, als er sich mit ihr unterhalten wllte


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin leve Lüüd..hab bilaterale Beziehungen aufgenommen ..
zum Jacobipark in Hamburg  :q:q
Wir werden wohl bald mal einen Termin aushandeln, an dem wir gemeinsam auf Hornis jagen. Ihr werdet auf dem Laufenden gehalten...:q

Piet


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das klingt doch mal klasse 
Wird bestimmt auch lustig


----------



## Blindfischer (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Ja nu,
> 
> dat Kuchenbuffet von Frau L. - Dirk der alte Fuchs !
> 
> ...




Hab ich jetz wat jewonnen ???

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hab ich jetz wat jewonnen ???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Na klar,

einen Kuchen der Fa L. :q und freien Eintritt zum nächsten Fliegenwurftraining in Gr. Grönau 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (22. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Aber nur mit DEM Hut darf er kommen....Also in den VIP Bereich Ansonsten nur die Koppel nebenan


----------



## Blindfischer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Latürnich komm ich in den VIP Bereich, pas des problem madame.


Gruß

der wohlbehütete


----------



## Jan72 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Na, da hattet ihr ja mal wieder ordentlich Spaß! 
Mööönsch Marco, ich wusste ja nicht, das du mich gleich so vermisst, wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Werd mir meine Erkältung beim nächsten Treffen verkneifen!
So, aber jetzt mal hier Termine, Termine, Termine!!! Aber zz!! Als Familienvater muss man langfristig planen! Küste finde ich übrigens gut! Ende April ist auch super! Gut wäre glaube ich das Wochenende 25/26.4., danach kommt schon der 1.5. und da werden wohl mehrere schon was vorhaben!?
Falls die Hornis dann noch nicht da sind, fangen wir eben ein paar Mefos oder Dorsche! Kann auch Laune machen!
Grüße Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

 *26.04.2009:vik:
scharfes Training im und am Salzwasser !!
Der Blinde wird abwechselnd geführt.
Die Werfertruppe aus dem Jacobipark in Hamburg möchte uns dann zeigen, wie das richtig geht  |muahah:
*So, das war erst mal die grobe Richtung für Familienväter. Feinheiten müssen in bilateralen Gesprächen mit den Stadtteichplanschern geklärt werden |rolleyes
Werde die Kampfansage da schon mal reinsetzen....
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> *26.04.2009:vik:
> scharfes Training im und am Salzwasser !!
> Der Blinde wird abwechselnd geführt.
> *




Schade das,
 da müsst Ihr leider den Erstzblinden nehmen ( das wäre dann wohl Marco :q)

Ich bin vom 22. bis 30. in Norge, so´n Mist:g

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (28. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Schade das,
> da müsst Ihr leider den Erstzblinden nehmen ( das wäre dann wohl Marco :q)


Meinst ich bekomm das hin mit der Vertretung???#c|supergri

Nur leider weiß ich das auch noch nicht, ob ich da kann


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 22. bis 30. in Norge, so´n Mist:g


 Dascha ärgerlich.... dat würd mich ja richtig belasten. |supergri


----------



## macmarco (4. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Schuuuubs...hoch damit...nicht das es hier einer vergißt


----------



## macmarco (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Mööönsch, der verschwindet aber weit runter 
So Piet, wann geit dat nu los???


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch, der verschwindet aber weit runter
> So Piet, wann geit dat nu los???



Wolltet ihr das nicht shcon heute amchen?#c


----------



## AlBundy (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Is ne gute Frage... heute hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit gehabt.

Gibt es eventuell einen Ausweichtermin?


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@Svenno: Eigtl. hatten wir den Termin so genannt ... aber da wir uns nicht sicher waren, haben wir den neuen bissl nach hinten verschon, nur steht noch kein neuer 

@Alex: Hey....Sie mal wieder an Bord?! Habe schon gedacht du bist spurlos verschwunden  Warum sagste denn nicht mal kurz bescheid, dass du los kannst....Weißt doch, komm gern mit


----------



## AlBundy (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ Marco,

Sir, Yes Sir! ...totgeglaubte leben länger:m...
Stimmt, haste auch wieder Recht! Wie wäre es denn diese Woche? Habe von Do. bis So. Zeit. Mit Fliege auf ...egal, Hauptsache mal wieder fischen! 

Gruß ins Nachbardorf, Alex


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AlBundy schrieb:


> @ Marco,
> 
> Sir, Yes Sir! ...totgeglaubte leben länger:m...
> Stimmt, haste auch wieder Recht! Wie wäre es denn diese Woche? Habe von Do. bis So. Zeit. Mit Fliege auf ...egal, Hauptsache mal wieder fischen!
> ...


Ach Mensch, dieses We bzw. Woche kann ich leider net, weil ich in Kassel von Mittwoch bis Sonntag bin  Dat find ich ja nu blöd #t
Naja, aber unter diesen Umständen werde ich mal schauen, ob ich net Samstag Abend wieder komme.... Dann könnte es Sonntag vllt. klappen #6Aber würde mich nochmal telef. melden bei dir


----------



## Bellyboater (28. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hey Leute, wie siehts ausmit nem neuen Termin fürs Hornhechtstippen? Was haltet ihr denn vom 24.05.? Das ist der Sonntag nach Himmelfahrt. Ich hab bei uns im Trööt auch schon angefragt und nu müssen wir mal sehen wie da insgesamt die Resonanz ist.


----------



## macmarco (28. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Frage dich jetzt mal so ganz dezent: Würdest du vllt. die Planung dahin gehend übernehmen???


----------



## Bellyboater (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Aber dafür müsste erst noch ein wenig mehr Rückmeldung kommen. Ich sag mal, wenn sich bis Montag hier und bei uns noch einige Leute dazu mal auslassen, wird das in Angriff genommen oder halt auch nicht.


----------



## macmarco (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Wäre aber klasse, wenn du das machen würdest...  Dann werden wir mal sehen


----------



## AlBundy (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Am 24.05. kann ich nicht, was aber für euch kein Hindernis sein wird. Da komme ich irgendwann von einem mehrtägigem Hammer-Festival zurück...|director: => #g => ## ...und werde glaub ich keine Lust mehr zu fischen haben...|gaehn:

Wie wäre sonnst denn das WoE darauf?


----------



## Bellyboater (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Da ist Pfingsten und ich MUSS 5 Tage Alkohol trinken#g


----------



## AlBundy (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

...das passt doch gut! DU fängst den längsten (denn auf Größe kommt es ja nicht an ) ...gibst ein, zwei... aus und alle stoßen 5Tage lang mit dir an!

Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe! :m

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Bellyboater (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann müsst ihr die Hornpieper aber irgendwie in die Heide bringen und alle die 300km zu uns fahren, wir haben nämlich Schützenfest in Schönewörde.


----------



## Bellyboater (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So Leute, es ist Montag. Und irgendwie kam von euch ja nicht wirklich eine Reaktion...


----------



## macmarco (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Naja, wunderte mich auch so nen bissl, aber wat solls...Dann gehen wir beiden hübschen halt alleine los


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Also jetzt mal ganz offiziell.
Am 24.05. findet das Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Jacobipark + Bürgerpark auf Hornhechte statt.


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich habe jetzt einen extra Thread aufgemacht.

Einfach *HIER *draufklicken.


----------



## macmarco (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Sooooo Leudde...Wat ist mit dem Rest...Keiner mehr Interesse zu einem Werfertreffen anner Küst???


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Interesse schon, aber an den langen Wochenenden ist Familie angesagt und wir kommen erst Sonntag abend wieder zurück.

Ich wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So ihr Lieben, da hier ja nun das Schweigen im Walde herrscht und so rein gar nichts passiert, werde ich mich mal aus dem Treffen am Sonntag ausklinken, da ich auch ein bisschen das Wochenende planen muss.

Vielleicht wird es ja mal was mit einem Treffen, dann sieht man sich ja mal :m


----------



## AndreasG (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich bin auch nicht dabei.
Gehe lieber zandern, die schmecken wenigstens.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## macmarco (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann denke ich mal, dass wir es nochmal verschieben sollten 
@Andreas: Zander hört sich gut an...Muss dann wohl auch mal mit dem Gedanken spielen


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

hallo ihr anfänger in fliegenfischen :q
ich habe gerade mit bellyboater telefoniert 
ich soll euch sagen das der termin nicht mehr statt findet wegen überfüllung :q ihr sollt euch mal ein termin aus denken 
hoffentlich klappt das denn 
oki doki lg andre 
es waren aber auch nicht viele die daran teilnehmen wollten |kopfkrat
bis dann


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht dabei.
> Gehe lieber zandern, die schmecken wenigstens.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Fly only ist pflicht mein Lieber, sonst Döbel schubsen mit dem Bambus Tomatenstock :q:q:q:k:k:k


----------



## Jan72 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Termin fällt aus???  Schade! Dann können wir es ja im Frühjahr noch einmal probieren!

Ach so: Tagesfang heute: 10 Hornis und ne Mefo (55cm), war ein netter Tag an der Küste!#6

Jan


----------



## macmarco (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Jan72 schrieb:


> Termin fällt aus???  Schade! Dann können wir es ja im Frühjahr noch einmal probieren!
> 
> Ach so: Tagesfang heute: 10 Hornis und ne Mefo (55cm), war ein netter Tag an der Küste!#6
> 
> Jan


Na dann mal Petri  Wo wart ihr Horniefischen???


----------



## Jan72 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Danke! An meinem Heimatstrand in Scharbeutz! Die Mefo war wohl eher ein Zufall! Aber Fische haben wir genug gesehen und auch gefangen. Ich werde meinen "freien" Sonntag dann wohl auch wieder an der Küste verbringen. 
D.h. für mich kommt wenn dann auch nur noch Werfen am Wasser in Frage, Bäume hab ich schon genug gefangen! 
Bald kommen ja auch die Meeeeeräschen! Hoffentlich kann ich dieses Jahr meine Erste mit der Fliege fangen!|rolleyes
Euch weiterhin viel Spaß bei den Trockenübungen, wenns ans Wasser geht, ich bin dann (hoffentlich) wieder dabei!#h

Jan


----------



## mcdxxstcl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Jan72 schrieb:


> Termin fällt aus???  Schade! Dann können wir es ja im Frühjahr noch einmal probieren!
> 
> Ach so: Tagesfang heute: 10 Hornis und ne Mefo (55cm), war ein netter Tag an der Küste!#6
> 
> Jan



Nicht schlecht. Komme auch aus Scharbeutz, gehe aber immer an die Brücke in Niendorf oder in Timmendorf. Warst Du an der Brücke ? Und um welche Uhrzeit warst Du da? Bin auf Hornis immer so im Morgengrauen da. Hatte aber in der Abenddämmerung mehr Erfolg.


----------



## AlBundy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Zurück zum Thema... #6

...wie sieht's denn aus mit einem neuerlichen Treffen?
Da ja jetzt die Urlaubszeit losgeht, dürfte doch jeder viel Zeit und Lust haben...richtig! :m

Ob auf'e Wiese oder an'ne Küste/Fluss/Bach/Pfütze oder Eimer;+... spielt keine Rolle.

Wie ist die Resonanz??? ...


----------



## wiggyfly (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

.........komme von etwas weiter weg,wo bitte liegt Groß Grönau und was geht bei Euch so ab?  Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Is kein Problem für mich...ich schieb' es einfach wieder hoch, so das sich hier KEINER bücken muss...|rolleyes

Und?...


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AlBundy schrieb:


> .... ich schieb' es einfach wieder hoch...


 
Ich schieb einfach mal nach 

Ist bei euch jetzt eigentlich komplett Totentanz angesagt oder gibt es mal wieder ein Treffen bei euch, mal so in die Tüte gehaucht ##


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Eigentlich war ja etwas im JUni geplant, nur ahben wir bald wieder August


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Überschaubar, die Tüte auch :q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Beim nächsten Treffen möchte ich auch gerne mal mitmischen und mir von euch mal die absolute Kunst des Angelns zeigen lassen


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Treffen möchte ich mir von euch mal die absolute Kunst zeigen lassen



Ich auch und wenn wir Glück haben wird auch der Wiggman kommen 
 Habe ihn ja leider nicht im Jacobipark treffen können und er ist leider kein zweites Mal dort aufgetaucht #c


----------



## macmarco (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin...

Jaaaa, Problem ist eigtl. zur Zeit, dass keiner wirklich gerade Zeit hat dafür... Bei mir ist auch das Problem, dass ich nicht mal ans Wasser komme 

Ist die Frage, ob man ein nächstes Treffen im August machen sollte oder doch lieber Anfang September (was mir besser passen würde)


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moiin Lüüd ich bin nun mal berufstätig, und Vater und ehrenamtlich tätig...#c das Ehrenamt wird mich bis zum 27. September wohl doppelt fordern, und daher werde ich zumindest organisatorisch nicht viel Zeit haben. Schließe mich aber gern an, wenn ich es einrichten kann. Oder man trifft sich mal mit Fuchtlern aus der Region an der Wakenitz, um da mal sein Glück zu versuchen. Gibt ja nette Stellen, wo man dann auch gleich das saubere Ablegen, oder den Speycast üben könnte. Wenn man dann auch noch ´nen Schein und ein wenig Glück hat könnt´s ja auch mit Fisch klappen. Oder eine Fliegenangelpartie vom Boot und Kajak aus auf Hecht auch nett :m
|wavey:können sich ja mal welche zu äußern
Piet


----------



## macmarco (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Soooo ... ich denke, wir können nun mal wieder ein Treffen starten.

Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

wäre mal ganz jut, ist ja ziemlich untergegangen

und marco weißt du schon näheres am Wochenende?, wenn du nicht kannst sag mir rechtzeitig bescheid


LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das du mit machst ist mir schon klar 
Naja, ganz untergegangen ist es nicht... Nur hatte Schutenpiet oder ich nicht wirklich Zeit dafür, um dies zu organiesieren...

(Von welchem We sprechen wir denn jetzt?)


----------



## macmarco (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Man, man.. bloß net alle auf einmal


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



> Oder man trifft sich mal mit Fuchtlern aus der Region an der Wakenitz, um da mal sein Glück zu versuchen. Gibt ja nette Stellen, wo man dann auch gleich das saubere Ablegen, oder den Speycast üben könnte. Wenn man dann auch noch ´nen Schein und ein wenig Glück hat könnt´s ja auch mit Fisch klappen. Oder eine Fliegenangelpartie vom Boot und Kajak aus auf Hecht auch nett :m


Hallo, ich wäre da dabei, auch in GG wenn's zustande kommt, bin aber werferisch eher nicht so fit....|kopfkrat


----------



## AlBundy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@ Spaltkarpfen,
...na dann bist doch doch schon mal richtig hier. Geht uns doch auch so, deswegen immer mal wieder ein Treffen - #h

Marco, ich könnte das WoE KW-42 oder KW-44. #c...:m

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

KW 42 ist kommendes WE. Da könnte ich auch!|wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin,

ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zum "wiesenwedeln"

allerdings würde ich Ende Nov. Anfang Dez. vorschlagen.

Wie sieht es aus, steht die Wiese zur Verfügung?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

hallo stefan 
geh mal lieber mit mir fischen schnuckel  lg andre 
kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Also Winter passt mir auch


----------



## macmarco (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hey.. Klar steht die Wiese zur verfügung 

Terminvorschläge?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hi,

@ Andre: schönen Gruß von Arne - hast dein Handy wieder?!? :q

ich melde mich mal am WE

@ Marco: ich werde, abgesehen von BMA, bis Ende Nov. noch auf dem Süßwasser angeln.
Dann sind die Boote draußen.
Danach jederzeit gerne, wobei ich einen Sonntag bevorzugen würde.
Konkrete Terminvorstellungen hab ich aber keine.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @ Andre: schönen Gruß von Arne - hast dein Handy wieder?!? :q
> 
> ...


 :q:q:q hallo :q:q:q
ja habe ich heute wieder bekommen :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey.. Klar steht die Wiese zur verfügung
> 
> Terminvorschläge?


Guten Abend,
wenn keiner will ...
Ich schlage mal den 13.12. vor oder alternativ ne Woche später also 20.12. vor.

Zeit: 13.30 - Ende :q

auf der bekannten Wiese in Groß Grönau.

bei Fragen zur "Location" bitte "macmarco" antickern.

Ich werde einen örtlichen Fachhändler bitten, einige Combos zur Ansicht und zum üben zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Ich selber werde eine SAGE XP und ein älteres Sage-Modell sowie eine Flextec (momentan heiss diskutiert in Foren) mit 
diversen Schnüren zum Treffen mitbringen.

alle Kl. 7-8

Gruß Stephan #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt ( 20.12 ) würde es ja aussehen, als wenn die Heiligen Drei Könige über die Wiese laufen.
Und anstatt Myrrhe, Weihrauch und Gold wird es dann Rute, Rolle und Schnur 

Sorry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen #h






PS: Sollte es passen hopsen wir mal vorbei.


----------



## AndreasG (6. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich würde ja auch gern mal wieder den einen oder anderen der Truppe sehen, doch am 20.12. bin ich schon in der Arena HSV / Werder.
13.12. würde passen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ich würde mich Andreas mit dem 13.12.09 als Termin anschliessen.
Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere aus dem Jacobipark auch Lust zu erscheinen und ein bisschen Spass zu haben.
Wäre doch ganz nett, wenn sich vielleicht daraus ein gemeinsames Treffen ergeben würde :m

Den Einen oder Anderen würde ich 
auch ganz gerne mal kennenlernen.

Bis denne #h


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin...

Also meinet wegen können wir am 13ten uns dort treffen... 
Termin passt bei mir


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Also meinet wegen können wir am 13ten uns dort treffen...
> Termin passt bei mir



Moin,

also dann steht der Termin.

13.12. um 13.30 h im Bürgerpark in Groß Grönau.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (7. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

hallo leute 
denn werde ich auch mal vorbeikommen :qam 13 .12 
denn kann ich eure ruten ja mal durch prügeln :q:q:q lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

ich werd dieses mal hoffentlich auch mit von der partie sein


----------



## AlBundy (8. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bei mir passt der 13.12., bin dabei. 
Bleibt es dann bei 1330h?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin moin....

13.30 h steht... Wer später kommt, kommthalt später. Werden ja net wechlaufen


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hach nein wie schön, dann seh ich dich Pappnase auch mal


----------



## Blindfischer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Auch erstmal dabei,das kann ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moinsen,

der "lokale Tackledealer" greift in seine Kiste und wird auch erscheinen #6 hat er gesagt - wenn nix dazwischenkommt.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann mal für alle:  

_*13.12.09*_ 

Auf der Wiese hinter der Sporthalle (Bürgerpark)

*Beginn: 13.30h 
*(anschließend wer möchte noch ein Kaffee, Tee oder Bierchen im anliegenden Vereinsheim)



Teilnehmer:

- macmarco
- Staphan Gartz
- Blindfischer
- Svenno 02 
- Al Bundy
- Dorsch_Freak
- Andre alias xfishbonex
- Andreas G 
- Thure
- Marian 25469
- Schwarzwuselchen 


Es ist noch genug Platz für jeder Mann...Also wer möchte kanns sich uns gern anschließen ob Laie oder nicht!!  Selbstverständlich sind auch die Kollegen aus HH herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich bringe dann wahrscheinlich noch nen Kumpel mit
Wie letztes Mal!


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann mal für alle:
> 
> _*13.12.09*_
> 
> ...




Hatte mit Guadamar (Thure) Rücksprache gehalten, Thure und icke (ehem. Polarfly) werden sehr gerne vorbeischauen, sollte nichts dazwischen kommen.
Mal sehen wer noch mitkommen möchte 2 Plätze sind noch frei :m


----------



## AndreasG (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer noch mitkommen möchte 2 Plätze sind noch frei :m



Dann mal geschmeidig in Bargteheide anhalten und mich einladen. |wavey:

Gruß
Andreas
P.S. immer diese Namensänderungen.......... |uhoh:


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Immer diese Namensänderungen....



Hase, dass nennt man Persönlichkeitsspaltung :r|bigeyes#d#c#q:c:g|kopfkrat;+

Das mit dem Abholen geht klar, ich hoffe der Kutscher kennt den Weg.


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hey, freut mich 
Wird ne lustige Truppe


----------



## xfishbonex (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

ich werde später vielleicht vorbei kommen vorher steh ich noch im wasser #::a:alg andre


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich werde später vielleicht vorbei kommen vorher steh ich noch im wasser #::a:alg andre


Zählt nicht... Willst ja nur vorher üben damit es besser ausschaut bei dir, wa?


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey, freut mich
> Wird ne lustige Truppe



hey Pappnase, den Kumpel kannste streichen, der
hat leider ne andere Veranstaltung!#h


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> hey Pappnase, den Kumpel kannste streichen, der
> hat leider ne andere Veranstaltung!#h


Jawoll du Pflaume... wird gemacht


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Marco denn trag mich doch auch mal zum Kaffeetrinken mit ein.... aber nur wenn Piet wieder lecker Kekse backt. :q
Bin dabei.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Das wollte ich auch hören


----------



## Khaane (10. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Sind bei dem Treffen auch absolute Anfänger erwünscht - Habe mir im Sommer ne Flextec-Ausrüstung gekauft, kann mit der Peitsche aber nicht umgehen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Khaane schrieb:


> Sind bei dem Treffen auch absolute Anfänger erwünscht



Absolut !!! 

Die "Anfänger" sind uns am Liebsten - die merken nicht das wir selber keine Ahnung haben |bigeyes|kopfkrat

Ansonsten wie immer ?!? Ich bring ne Thermoskanne Tee mit; wer Kaffee und gibt´s Kuchen ? 

@ Wusel: nicht nur sabbeln auch werfen...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Wusel: nicht nur sabbeln auch werfen...
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 Sabbeln ist aber nicht so kalt anne Finger..:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sabbeln ist aber nicht so kalt anne Finger..:q



Kannst sie ja bei Marco wärmen lassen#h


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesWie darf ich das denn verstehen???


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesWie darf ich das denn verstehen???



als Scherz du Honk!#h:m


----------



## AlBundy (13. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

...das find ich Klasse wie dir ein 17jähriger auf der Nase rumtanzen darf!...


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ach, Marco versteht das schon
beruht auf gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich habe dann heute bei *dem* lokalen Tackledealer schonmal die hässlichste Rute der Welt begrabbelt #d
Der Rollenhalter wunderhübsch, aber Moosgummi bei 'ner Fliegenpeitsche :v

Ihr werdet das Teil ja mal betatschen und wedeln dürfen.......hässlich, aber für den Kurs unschlagbar gut...... 
So in Trockenaktion im Laden .......   wirklich nicht schlecht (rein subjektiv natürlich)

Da das Treffen für mich terminlich sehr ungünstig fällt, werde ich vorher schonmal probewedeln und am Grönauer Tag wohl an der Kyst stehen #c

aber vielleicht..... man weiss ja nie vorher......


----------



## scripophix (14. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Da das Treffen für mich terminlich sehr ungünstig fällt, werde ich vorher schonmal probewedeln und am Grönauer Tag wohl an der Kyst stehen #c
> .





Ach, Vossi, es soll nicht klappen mit uns.

Viele Grüße von Marion (und natürlich von mir).

Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

nächstes Mal Andreas #h

und natürlich einen lieben Gruß zurück


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sabbeln ist aber nicht so kalt anne Finger..:q




Ich werde mal sehen ob ich für dich ne "beheizbare" Rute finde :q:m

Ansonsten, soll ich dich abholen ? Liegt ja auf dem Weg ...

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Dann mal für alle:  

_*13.12.09*_ 

Auf der Wiese hinter der Sporthalle (Bürgerpark)

*Beginn: 13.30h 
*(anschließend wer möchte noch ein Kaffee, Tee oder Bierchen im anliegenden Vereinsheim)



Teilnehmer:

- macmarco
- Staphan Gartz
- Blindfischer
- Al Bundy
- Dorsch_Freak
- Andre alias xfishbonex
- Schwarzwuselchen 
- Belly_gaga + 1 weitere
- Schutenpiet

Es ist noch genug Platz für jeder Mann...Also wer möchte kanns sich uns gern anschließen ob Laie oder nicht!!  Selbstverständlich sind auch die Kollegen aus HH herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich darf!|wavey:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich darf!|wavey:




Moin Spaltkarpfen,

sei uns herzlich willkommen !!!

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## macmarco (24. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

*Schupps*... wollen dat ja mal nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen 

Es ist noch genaug Platz...


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

In einer Woche ist es soweit...:m
Wie schaut es denn mit Kaffee und so aus? Wer was mitbringt?

Oder wir machen das später im Vereinsheim


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> *Schupps*... wollen dat ja mal nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen
> 
> Es ist noch genaug Platz...



hey pappnase^^

sag mal mach mal nen fragezeichen bei mir hin , da ich vll wegen nem Videoprojekt auf die Ostsee raus "muss",um Dorsch und Mefos zu filmen|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

@macmarco

Kannst mich von der Liste streichen, ich bin da beim fischen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

hallo leute 
ich werde auch später kommen stehe vorher in der ostsee #:lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin,

wer ist denn noch dabei?

Gebt doch bitte mal "laut"


Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Na also in meiner Gemeinde......dabei:q

Piet the String caster


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Na also in meiner Gemeinde......dabei:q
> 
> Piet the String caster



|good:|good:|good:

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hab doch oben eine Liste erstellt... Die darauf stehen sollten auch kommen...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hab doch oben eine Liste erstellt... Die darauf stehen sollten auch kommen...




Sollten ...

aber, man kennt das ja, ich sach nur: "Watkescherbau - Workshop","Fliegenbinden", "BMA" |rotwerden usw.

Gruß Stephan #h

P.S.: nix gegen deine Liste Marco, ich wollt doch nur mal nachfragen ...


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Ach Hase.. das weiß ich doch 

Denke mal, dass die die nicht kommen hier nochmal bescheid sagen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach Hase..



Marco,

nicht vor den "Männern" :l|bigeyes

Gruß Stephan :g


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

dabei!#h


----------



## macmarco (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Sonntag ist es soweit....:vik:

Noch freiwillige die mitmachen wollen??#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Leider müssen Thure und Ich für Morgen absagen, wir wünschen Euch aber jede Menge Spass.
Vielleicht klappt es ja 2010 #6

Der Wurfgemeinde ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo"!

Ich muss leider, zur Trauer der Pappnase absagen, bin morgen auf See zugange
Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Vorraussichtliche Absage auch von mir, Grippe lässt grüssen. Falls morgen wider erwarten fit, bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Thomas E. (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo Fliegenwerfer- Groß Grönau,

war ja heute zum ersten Mal bei recht winterlichen Temperaturen
bei Euch zu Gast.

Hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht !
Gerätekombinationen von Kl. 4- 8 konnten getestet werden.
Für Hungrige gab es Kaffee und Kuchen.
Leider wurde es dann schnell recht kalt, wäre sonst länger geblieben.

Wenn es bei mir mal "passt", schaue ich gern mal wieder vorbei.

Bis dahin. 
Thomas E.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin zusammen...|wavey:
war toll, dass ich da sein konnte, es hat wie erwartet, viel Spaß gemacht mit dem blinden Zigarrenfresser, dem verkappten Flughafenfan, dem Walreiter und den Nachbarsbengels und dem bestsortierten Flusenbadarfsdealer:vik:
Hab mich auch sehr über den Gast aus dem Jakobipark gefreut. Du wirfst einen Superstil..Chapeau!!
Hoffentlich kann ich mich demnächst mal in Hamburg einklinken...es hängt bei mir ein wenig an der Zeit. Schade, dass doch noch recht viele abgesagt haben... aber das kriegen wir bestimmt noch mal in den Griff.... nä Du?  |kopfkrat
Bis denn
Piet


----------



## macmarco (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Aloha...|wavey:

Ich muss auch sagen, es war echt lustig und ich bin echt beeindruckt über Thomas... Hut ab !!#6

Ich freu mich aufs nächste mal 

PS:Wenn man zu sagt und nicht kommt, dann kann man sich auch bitte schön abmelden!!!! Gelle ?!?!?!#d Das nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Läuft halt doch immer wieder auf den harten Kern hinaus :m

Fliegenwedeln im Schnee kann halt nicht jeder

Hat wieder echt Spaß gemacht und obwohl ich schon wieder bei 0% angefangen habe, hat sich das dank der vielen guten Tips zügig auf 0,5 % gesteigert.

Noch 3 bis 4 Jahrhunderte und dann kann ich das auch.....

Obwohl: der Fisch steht ja viel dichter als man denkt, dann lieg ich mit meiner Wurfweite ja Goldrichtig  und das auch noch als Parachutecast, dat können auch nicht viele :g

Gruß


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> PS:Wenn man zu sagt und nicht kommt, dann kann man sich auch bitte schön abmelden!!!! Gelle ?!?!?!#d Das nur mal so am Rande



Recht hast du - ich hätte mich auch hier abmelden sollen - Sorry! 

Aber wie ich lese. hattet ihr auch eine Menge Spaß ohne mich.

Tut mir leid das ich nicht dabei sein konnte, aber das Leben geht manchmal komische Wege.

Gruß an alle

Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hey Stephan.. Ist doch kein problem.. Warst ja zeitig dabei 
Nur ich mags halt nicht, wenn gar nicht kommt...


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aloha...|wavey:
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen, es war echt lustig und ich bin echt beeindruckt über Thomas... Hut ab !!#6
> 
> ...


 hallo marco 
wenn ich im wasser stehe wie soll ich mich denn abmelden 
ich habe leider die zeit verpennt wegen den #:silber was ich nicht bekommen habe #q es wrr zu spät gewesen wenn ich da noch aufgekreuzt wer dunkel und so 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo marco
> wenn ich im wasser stehe wie soll ich mich denn abmelden
> ich habe leider die zeit verpennt wegen den #:silber was ich nicht bekommen habe #q es wrr zu spät gewesen wenn ich da noch aufgekreuzt wer dunkel und so
> lg andre


Na Kleeener.... ist doch jetzt jut  

Kannst ja wieder jut machen, dass du mal endlich mit mir los gehst |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

klar machen wir das noch #6versprochen oki doki


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin moin, wie siehts denn mal aus mit einem nächsten Treffen? Solangsam sollten die Temperaturen ja mal wieder dauerhaft in den positiven Bereich klettern #c


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Thomas E. (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Hallo @all

Wäre auch meine Frage, wann startet ihr wieder Euer Wiesentraining ?

Bin ja einmal bei Euch gewesen, die Temperaturen "passen" ja mittlerweile...

Schönen Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## AlBundy (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin Thomas, 
schön das du auch wieder kommen willst.#h
Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein, Voraussetzung der Termin passt bei mir! |rolleyes

Alle anderen die ich jetzt hier nicht namentlich erwähnt hatte...:m!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## macmarco (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moin....

Dann schlagt mal nen Termin vor.... Denke wieder auf einen Sonntag?


----------



## macmarco (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

So... mal wieder hochgeschuppst:q

Was meint ihr..mal wieder ein Treffen starten?:g


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Bin dabei. #h


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moinsinger,

wie sieht's aus mit Fuchteltraining? :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. November 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

#hAlso den Bürgerpark gibts noch, wenn auch ohne Wasser...dafür große silberne Vögel, die wie die Heuschrecken über die Region herfallen...aber das hält uns ja nicht von überhauptnix nich ab..Ma sehn, ob ich die Grönauconnection aktifünft bekomme..melde mich dann mal hier.
Piet


----------



## AlBundy (2. November 2010)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

oh wow...ist das ganze Jahr tatsächlich schon wieder rum? 
Bei mir ist es zeitlich sehr begrenzt. Sollte es dennoch möglich sein, bin ich DABEI ! #h

Gruß an alle, Alex


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

*Moin aus Grönau 
Na ... was will der Onkel wohl???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Rüchtüüüüüch bald ist wieder März und dann kommt Mitte März....#c und was machen wir da, wenn es nicht schneit ??
:mRumfuchteln und Dumm Tüüch schnacken |laola:

Hat da etwa einer keine Lust zu?, dann bitte absagen. Der Rest bringt bitte neben Fusselfuchtelstöcken wie gewohnt irgendwas für die Figur mit.
Und denn geiht dat wedder in´t Grönaueck op´n Bier. Nachdem ich anhand von Schlägen mit nassem Sellerie die Stoptechnik erklärt hab :m
Also mal bitte BESCHEID sagen
*Piet


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Moinsen  Sportsfreunde.

Für "Brot und Spiele" brauchen wir ein Datum #h



Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## AlBundy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Wenn ich es mir einrichten kann, dann ...DABEI... #h

Und deine Sellerienummer schau ich mir besonders aufmerksam an!!! :q


----------



## macmarco (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

Es wird, so wie es ausschaut, dass zweite Märzwochenende werden... #6


----------



## AlBundy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenwurftraining in Groß Grönau*

...war das nicht das vergangene Wochenende? |rolleyes...

Vllt kriegen wir doch nochmal eine Zusammenkunft hin...allein der Kommedie wegen :vik: !


----------

